# Duda en un circuito de luz que prende y apaga con un aplauso?



## M.a.R.c.K (Jul 29, 2009)

hola bueno mi duda es esta:
el circuito dice que necesito una bateria de 12V pero en los materiales que me pide me dice que necesito un adaptador de 12v es ese el que funicona como bateria el ccircuito es el siguiente:
ahh tambien les dejo la iagen del adaptador si me podrian ayudar con esa duda se los agradesco... ohh y tambien me podria decir si es ese le necesito comprar un adaptador para que entre la punta. como la de un mp3 para conecar sus audifonos...


----------



## soerok (Jul 29, 2009)

Si amigo ese adaptador te sirve, los adaptadores son fuentes de alimentacion, en el interior del cuadro negro llevan un transformador, diodos y condensadores.
Y si puedes comprarle un conector para que encaje la punta, pero si no lo quieres solo corta la punta e identifica cual es positivo y negativo de los dos cables, creo que el cable positivo es el que lleva una raya blanca a un costado.


----------



## Gerryboy (Ago 2, 2009)

amigo cuando ya lo hayas montado di si te funciono porque me interesaria armarlo tambien. Aun asi lo probare


----------



## ronal123 (Ago 3, 2009)

loq dice soerok es cierto. puedes comprar un conector para tu circuito y asi poder conectar el adaptador o cortarle el conector al adaptador e identificar el positivo y el negativo. el adaptador hace las veces de la bateria


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Ago 5, 2009)

Si es verdad, solo tenes que pedir la ficha hembra de ese adaptador en cualquier casa de electrónica. lo unico que antes de soldarla tenes que medir y saber como esta dispuesta la polaridad del transformador en el conector, por que si lo conectas al revés corres el riesgo de poder quemar algo..

otra recomendacion como precaucion, acordate que en la salida del rele estas trabajando con 220V!

Gerryboy yo una vez hice uno de estos, pero los de los Ckit y andaba a la perfeccion, lo voy a buscar y lo subo si te interesa!

Saludos


----------



## Angel Romero (Ago 13, 2010)

pablito m interesa ese circuito q provaste lo podrias subir forfavor!


----------

